# Breakfast Fattie 1.0 and 1.1 (Qview)



## ecodork (Jan 11, 2010)

I gave the fattie a whirl this weekend to help break-in the new King Kooker (KK).  All in all it went well and I like the KK (review still pending...but the bottom-line is that it's a great smoker) and loved the fattie.  Why 1.0 and 1.1?  Well, I almost forgot to put the cheese in initially! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 D'OH!

It was pretty standard: eggs, mushrooms, bell pepper, onion, cheese, Tony's seasoning.  For the sausage I used NC-based Neese's country sausage (some of the best store-bought around in my opinion) and whatever bacon was on sale.  I figure I'll get more creative next time around.  And I like the idea someone had of turkey sausage to lighten it up a bit...

The appearance upon roll-up was pass-able but not great as I had to perform surgery and add cheese then toothpicks to button it up.  Lesson learned--you almost can't have enough cheese in one of those bad boys.  

Cooked around 275*-ish, pulled at an internal of 165* (~2.5 h cook time).

Tasted great!  We have quite a bit of leftovers though as we were trying to save room for the rest of the goodies that I was smoking up for dinner and a fattie is anything but "lite fare".


----------



## jak757 (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks great!  Makes me hungry...I need to have breakfast....that fattie would go down good!


----------



## ecodork (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks!
Only now I feel like I need a fiber fattie!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 11, 2010)

Great looking fattie - Points for the great looking qview too


----------



## orlandosmoking (Jan 11, 2010)

Finished product looks great in spite of the "surgery"


----------



## thunderdome (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 11, 2010)

Great Looking Fatty...


----------



## denver dave (Jan 11, 2010)

That looks great. I love Fatties. I also put hash browns in mine. They cook up great. My wife likes the hash browns cooked in advance to get the crunchies. I just put them in raw and let the smoker do the work.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 11, 2010)

The finished product looked great and all. Just a little word of advice when you have the fattie rolled and about to set it on top of the bacon weave ut some saran wrap underneath the bacon then roll it all up with the bacon keeping the saran wrap on the outside of the fattie. Then roll the fattie up with the saran wrap. Then holding the two ends tightly roll the fattie along the table and it will tighten everything else up and then put it the ferig for the night. It will hold it's shape thur the smoke.


----------



## ecodork (Jan 12, 2010)

Agreed.  I did do the plastic wrap/tootise roll method but didn't fridge it overnight and having to cut it open messed things up a bit.  Nor was I very precise with my rolling.  I just kinda jammed it all together.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





But it certainly tasted great and hope to improve assembly next time!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And I like the hash brown idea too....


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 12, 2010)

Good look'in fatty and good job on the q-view.


----------



## dick bullard (Jan 12, 2010)

When you pull your internal temp. on these stuffed fatties....does it make any difference that the probe may be into the center in the cheese and not the meat.....like a false reading when you probe a roast and are into a fat pocket......just wandered?

Rick


----------



## treegje (Jan 12, 2010)

Holy crap! That looks tasty.


----------



## ecodork (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't konw about that.  I just took a semi-shallow but full probe depth reading on it and pulled when it was 165*.  I figured there wasn't so much stuffing on the inside that it'd throw off my temp.  Certainly everything was well cooked but all that bacon and sausage kept it juicy.


----------

